# Coyote decoy for mating season?



## jas41 (Nov 12, 2010)

Since mating season is starting for coyotes, would using a coyote decoy make them more aggressive or not? I have a edge decoy and the lone howler decoy? I have never used a coyote decoy, just the mojo and rabbit decoys.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It may. I've never used a coyote decoy. Let us know if you have luck.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> It may. I've never used a coyote decoy. Let us know if you have luck.


 Ya YD remember that one member who shot the two yotes by the decoy he was using, I'd have to go back and look for it but it was kinda neat!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> It may. I've never used a coyote decoy. Let us know if you have luck.


 Found it YD -- it was showmeyote that had gotten the two out at his Dads farm, sure he will reply!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I do remember that, now that you remind me. I have to wonder if they work on a regular basis though.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I was just checking in hoping to see a newly designed decoy just for mating season. My mind was all over the place as usual. Sorry.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> I was just checking in hoping to see a newly designed decoy just for mating season. My mind was all over the place as usual. Sorry.


LOL Would that be the "assume the position" decoy ??


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> LOL Would that be the "assume the position" decoy ??


Or the "Watch these moves" decoy.







I wonder how good that one would work? Think I can get a big alpha male to come charging in just by making him jealous?

I'm taking my two flambeau lone howlers out next time I go out.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If you call them in you had better kill them as they may have "intentions" by the time they get there!!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I think it would work but have never tried. Seems like it might be a pain to haul out with ya, but I bet you could sneak in with it hunting under the moon.


----------



## jas41 (Nov 12, 2010)

I'll just have to take'em out and try it to see if they will bring them in faster. maybe i'll have the 2 that i got get it on to see if they will make one jealous, i better keep my legs tucked up or they might want to hump them!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Jas where in Mn are you from?


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Yup, that was me hassell. As for if they work! Well they do good, if that alpha male is the one looking. I have had the decoy work, and i have had it spook. I that hunt out to the family farm, I knew goin into that hunt that he was most likely the Big dog. Just from what my dad was telling me. So basically he was a target. All i can say is try it. But I really doubt, you will get a young male, or even a female to come in. But thats just my 2 cents worth. Good luck and it doesnt hurt to try.. EVER............


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Like putting lipstick on a coyote ?


----------



## jas41 (Nov 12, 2010)

i live in kasson mn


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

The more I think about this decoy thing the more it makes sense to me to use one for late season calling. It just might give you the edge you need to pull them in for a shot. If you think about it, the majority of the coyotes left are smart, or mature. If it is mainly mature dogs left, I don't think they are going to want another coyote doing their women or eating their food. I think it just might be the ticket. In fact, I am going to buy one before I go up to ND and give it a try. It just seems to me that it might solve some of the "hang ups" that a lot of guys experience during this time of year.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Let us know after your trip how you think it worked. Put one of those long Fabio wigs on it, and as long as it doesn't get hit in the face by a goose it'll attract females too!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> LOL Would that be the "assume the position" decoy ??


Well it works for turkey !!!!

I have had toms not pay any attention to our set....untill they saw the jake ontop of the hen decoy....they go nuts and run right to it.

That is my girl.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey guys I went out yesterday evening and used a full size coyote decoy but didn't have any luck. I don't think there were any coyotes within hearing distance, or if there were they didn't come in. Guess I would be more interested in seeing one from a distance that I know saw the decoy, and then see their reaction. What would a submissive female's body language be for mating? Sitting on her haunches i assume?


----------

